# "Cam Tensioner Gaskets" and "Camshaft valley seals" question



## VladM (Jun 5, 2005)

I have "valve cover gasket kit" from Blaufergnugen and tool "Cam Chain Tensioner TOOL". 
Is it possible to replace: 
"Cam Tensioner Gaskets" and "Camshaft valley seals" without removing front end/timing belt?(I don't have any tools for timing belt) I did timing belt 15k ago.
its for 99.5 A4 2.8 v6 AHA


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: "Cam Tensioner Gaskets" and "Camshaft valley seals" question (VladM)*

Yes....look on Passat World DIY proceedures..there's one there for doin cam adjuster seals/gaskets..as I recall its for a 4 cylinder engine but technique is the same..you install the adjsuter tool to compress adjuster, remove the cam bearings from the cam that isn't driven by the timing belt (intake) and lift it up to get access to remove the adjuster and thuroughly clean sealing surfaces B4 installing new seal/gaskets. You need to marke chain and gear teeth B4 moving anything so you can make sure you put things back EXACTLY as they were! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VladM (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: "Cam Tensioner Gaskets" and "Camshaft valley seals" question (spitpilot)*

Do I need to set TDC? - before I remove tensioner 
thanks


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: "Cam Tensioner Gaskets" and "Camshaft valley seals" question (VladM)*

You don't have to be at TDC...since you're not removing TB..or the cam that's connected to it..you DO need to mark tooth on each cam gear and the corresponding link on the chain it fits into..as I recall the proceedure gave a # of links to verify between the marks (16 or something like that)...double check your marks B4 taking things loose..you only get one shot at this..and if you screw it up you trash your head!










_Modified by spitpilot at 2:04 PM 5-26-2009_


----------

